# Sponsoring Step Children



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello everyone!!! Does anyone know what we need to provide in order for my husband to sponsor my daughters from a previous relationship (his step-daughters) in Dubai? I was never married so there is no court ordered custody divorce/custody order. We have had no contact with the father in more than 10 years and I do not know his whereabouts to obtain his permission. He is listed on one of the birth certificates but not the other.

My husband has been providing for the girls since we married in 2006 including ensuring they have his medical/dental/optical benefits from his place of employment as well as ALL financial needs. We will be moving to Dubai in September as he has been offered a job with Emirates Airlines and I want to make sure that we have what we need for their residence visas to be approved.

Any help would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If a man sponsors his stepchildren their residence visas will be valid only for one year.

The visa can be renewed annually and sponsor has to put up a Dh5,000 deposit for each child. The deposit has to be paid at the Naturalisation and Residency Department and will be returned on cancellation of the visa.

Before applying visa for stepchildren, you need to first check at the department if the application will be approved as questions regarding guardianship of the children must be addressed and cleared. 

The application will first have to be approved by the director-general of the department.

*Approval *

The question of custody of children must be approved by the court in the mother's country and also by the UAE Embassy and Foreign Ministry in her home country. The mother must show proof that she has legal custody of her children from her former husband.

The man who wishes to sponsor his wife's son or daughter must submit to the department a no objection letter from the father of the children that he agrees that his son or daughter can be sponsored by their stepfather who lives in the UAE.

The letter must be approved and be legally binding and should be signed by the proper authority in the child's home country. It should also be approved by the UAE Embassy in the country of the child and also by the foreign ministry.

The father or the child or the guardian must state in the letter that he does not have any objection to the son or daughter shifting to the UAE and being sponsored by their stepfather.

If the father of the child is dead and the mother remarried, the grandparents or relatives of the child must give the no-objection letter in accordance with the law in their own country.

All documents must be official, legal and approved from the concerned authorities.

If the former husband of the wife or his family members are living in the UAE, the wife should obtain proof of custody from the court and a no-objection letter from the father of her children or from his family or their legal guardians.


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Sponsoring Stop Children*

Thanks for your reply. I had read that BUT, as I said, I was NEVER married and have had no contact and do NOT know his whereabouts so that article was no help to me and did not apply to my situation really. That was why I decided to post the question in here hoping someone else had been in the same situation.

Thanks for your research anyway I really appreciate that you took the time to find and post it. Hopefully though, someone who has also had the same issues can help


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

TinkerbellsMuse said:


> Thanks for your reply. I had read that BUT, as I said, I was NEVER married and have had no contact and do NOT know his whereabouts so that article was no help to me and did not apply to my situation really. That was why I decided to post the question in here hoping someone else had been in the same situation.
> 
> Thanks for your research anyway I really appreciate that you took the time to find and post it. Hopefully though, someone who has also had the same issues can help


Hi 

We are facing a similar issue, can you let me know if you managed to secure the visa for your daughter

Thanks

Susan


----------

